# teething puppy chews through everything



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi, im new to this forum and had a question. my puppy otis, who's teething, chews through EVERYTHING. I read that if you give them baby teething toy, it'll help soothe their gums but otis, my puppy, bit through it and the jelly came out so i had to thrwo it out. he also chews on the wood barrier i use to seperate him from the rest of the house. the problem is not just his chewing through things, but he eats them! he eats everything in sight, plastic, wood, bugs.. everything!! is there something i can do to deter him from chewing everything in sight? and also, how can i get him to stop eating an7thing he can get his paws on? thanks a bunch!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Have you tried the Bitter Apple spray? It doesn't work for all pups -- but it's worth a try. You can get it at PetSmart, etc. You have to keep reapplying it regularly --

Good luck and welcome to Spoiled Maltese -- we're glad you're here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

Sounds as if you have a typical "puppy problem" Our 1st Maltese, as a puppy chewed on a lot of things, but never actually ate them. We spanked him with a rolled up newspaper if we saw him chew something, but the chewing continued. We bought him a plastic flavored bone and he chewed that, and eventually stopped chewing other things. The bone was too hard to actually eat it, but he did get shavings off it. He ate those but they did not bother him, he is still with us!! He still chews his bone but nothing else. I think you have to find the right thing for him to chew on, I know, not an easy task. Meanwhile, probably giving him nothing except a bone would be advisable. Possibly one of those "sprays" like bitter apple, etc may work if you spray things he likes to chew. Good luck!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

It is wrong to hit a dog. Whoever reads this PLEASE do not "swat", "spank" or hit your dog.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I think the use of a newspaper has to continue on a regular
basis for the dog to get the message........














Please re-read the prior message from PP. Sage advice.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Sounds as if you have a typical "puppy problem" Our 1st Maltese, as a puppy chewed on a lot of things, but never actually ate them. We spanked him with a rolled up newspaper if we saw him chew something, but the chewing continued. We bought him a plastic flavored bone and he chewed that, and eventually stopped chewing other things. The bone was too hard to actually eat it, but he did get shavings off it. He ate those but they did not bother him, he is still with us!! He still chews his bone but nothing else. I think you have to find the right thing for him to chew on, I know, not an easy task. Meanwhile, probably giving him nothing except a bone would be advisable. Possibly one of those "sprays" like bitter apple, etc may work if you spray things he likes to chew. Good luck!![/B]



Richard,
Please oh please tell me one thing? You are a member here since 2004, why is it that you have nothing better to say, you only post to this issues, by being a member for so long should have a wealth of knowledge, but you don't.. So I am not getting mad at you anymore, I realize professional help may be in order, if you would like I can put you in touch with someone,just PM me and I will set it up. Please hold on to yourself and try to teach yourself better methods of dealing with your anger, being angry is very bad for the mind, if you want I can give you breathing technics, just PM me with that also. Otherwise please have a blessed and wonderful night and dance in your moment of sanity









Good Luck Richard & May God Bless you!

Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ohhh I so want to be good, reallly I do. So I will.

Richard do you know that ALL Dogs go to heaven? That can not be said for humans. Shame. *Andrea you are an angel.*

Chewing puppy, do NOT hit the puppy... make sure you give the puppy DOG teething toys or chews. I got some at PetCo that are chicken favored and they last a while so far... and Mr Wookie loves them and is losing his baby teeth with them.

Good luck! And welcome to Spoiled Maltese,
Melanie


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

> Sounds as if you have a typical "puppy problem" Our 1st Maltese, as a puppy chewed on a lot of things, but never actually ate them. We spanked him with a rolled up newspaper if we saw him chew something, but the chewing continued. We bought him a plastic flavored bone and he chewed that, and eventually stopped chewing other things. The bone was too hard to actually eat it, but he did get shavings off it. He ate those but they did not bother him, he is still with us!! He still chews his bone but nothing else. I think you have to find the right thing for him to chew on, I know, not an easy task. Meanwhile, probably giving him nothing except a bone would be advisable. Possibly one of those "sprays" like bitter apple, etc may work if you spray things he likes to chew. Good luck!![/B]










geesh!!!!!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

> Sounds as if you have a typical "puppy problem" Our 1st Maltese, as a puppy chewed on a lot of things, but never actually ate them. We spanked him with a rolled up newspaper if we saw him chew something, but the chewing continued. We bought him a plastic flavored bone and he chewed that, and eventually stopped chewing other things. The bone was too hard to actually eat it, but he did get shavings off it. He ate those but they did not bother him, he is still with us!! He still chews his bone but nothing else. I think you have to find the right thing for him to chew on, I know, not an easy task. Meanwhile, probably giving him nothing except a bone would be advisable. Possibly one of those "sprays" like bitter apple, etc may work if you spray things he likes to chew. Good luck!![/B]


I would rarely comment on another person's post. I like to accept people for who they are, and be open minded. But I am really wondering if this is for real. Why would anyone, with a sound mind, post on a *dog ** lovers * website that they hit there dog with a rolled up newspaper. I thought we came out of the dark ages on this subject? Besides, this is the only thing he ever writes. He must do it to get you guys worked up. It just can't be for real.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

OMG RICHARD!!!! shame on you man!!!!!

the puppy is chewing because it's teething. of course it's not a desireble behaviour and yes, you have to show him ihe can do this... but never hit you dog! EVER!!

HOW CAN YOU DO SUCH A THING????

oh boy.... 

now, teething...
you know... I found this toy at petco.. it's for dogss phases of life or something like that.
I got the puppy one... specially for teeething. You just wet it and freeze it!!!!!!!!!!! VOI LA!!! ice soothes the gums... you can also give him ice... but the toy is a lot more interesting... p[lus the other toys.... If he broke the toy, get him another. mac already has 2 bags of toys. I don't keep all of them out. they take turns... so I can wash the other ones. the result: HE NEVER CHEWED ON ANYTHING IN THE HOUSE. 
Actually just once, my cell phone charger wire while I was sleeping. 

He doesn't even chew my shoes!!!!! and I have the bad habit of leaving them by my door. I thought mac would help me keeping them on the closet but he is such a good boy... LOL

Mac's trainer also told us another thing.... FROZEN CARROTS!! he loved it!!!!!!!! and carrots are good for them! I also freeze his kong. 

one thing I don't see how it can be good for teething but that MAC loves is the toilet paper roll... he gets sooo excited and tear it apart in minutes. 


so, there are a lot of options and ideas so much better than hitting you puppy.
think that's not his fault he is teething and right now he doesn't know what's right or wrong. It's all up to you to teach him. 
sometimes we tend to blame our dogs and say they don't understand us... but tha'ts not true. the secret is "ARE you making yourself understandable?" 
hitting your puppy won't teach him he CAN"T eat your shoe. "Will teach him to be affraid of you. tehn he can chew, for example, someone else's shoes. or do it when you are not around. 

don't forget: YOUR PUP DEPEND ON YOU TO TEACH HIM THE RIGHT AND WRONG. if you don't, you can't really blame him right?!?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Ohhh I so want to be good, reallly I do. So I will.
> 
> Richard do you know that ALL Dogs go to heaven? That can not be said for humans. Shame. *Andrea you are an angel.*
> 
> ...


Mel,
I was being sarcastic! It's so much better than getting into trouble, which happens often with me









God, I hope i don't get suspended again!!!LOL

Andrea~


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

On the same note of people from the "old school" of puppy and
dog discipline & training....... I thought about getting my mother
a Maltese as a gift (after I got settled with mine







)but decided 
not to after thinking about her temperment and her having been 
raised in that era. She has stated an interest in the breed but I
couldn't be responsibile for taking the chance with a pup.

I'm no expert. Probably less than a novice (except for the great
advice and info I've gotten here and from books), but I think I'd
do what I could to contain the <strike>beast</strike> lovely and probably 
use an ex-pen and careful supervision to try to avoid chewing
along with a range of chewable toys.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all of your input. I watch him very carefully but its still hard to watch him every second to make sure he's not eating osmething that he's not supposed to. I am, however, going to go to petco this weekend to get the bitter apple spray and hopefully that'll deter him from chewing and eating certain items.

- mommy and otis:


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for all of your input. I watch him very carefully but its still hard to watch him every second to make sure he's not eating osmething that he's not supposed to. I am, however, going to go to petco this weekend to get the bitter apple spray and hopefully that'll deter him from chewing and eating certain items.
> 
> ...



mac's trainer said bitter apple sometimes doesnt' work because people don't use it right... some stuff, specially fabric need to be SOAKED on it....
she said colars for example need to be soaked more than once. 

But be carefull. I have this nasty habit of putting my fingers on my mouth. ARGH!!! everything you spray with it, and then you touch it you will have it on your fingers.. and that thing is DiSGUSTING!!!! LOL


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi there and welcome!







Your Otis is soo cute









I would listen to all the wise and "sane" advice given in this forum. Spanking a dog is not acceptable no matter what. 

LilyBelle still goes through this every so often and I would say a loud "NO" and take her away from what she was chewing through and give her a toy to play with. 

Her favorite nonchewable item at this time is my sofa's wooden leg and sometimes I see her edging towards electrical wires and so I move her away. Try the bitter apple spray to see if it works. 

I'm no trained expert Maltese owner but I would be consistent, don't give up.

Good luck,


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi -- I just had to post again now that you've added a photo of Otis. He is ADORABLE! More photos!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Your Otis is sooooo cute!

Ok the Teething Chews I was telling you about are:

*Puppy Teething Treats*, Chicken Flavor, No Preservatives, No Artifical Colors, Tastes Great, Will Not Break or Damage Delicate Teeth, For Teeth and Gums

Puppy Teething Treats from N-Bone are designed to meet the specific chewing needs of teething puppies. The flexible and pliable design of the Puppy Teething Treat will provide a satisfying chew treat that will not damage a puppy's delicate and developing teeth.


GOOD LUCK!
Melanie


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi! otis says thanks for the comments...


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

owwwww
he is soooo adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Hi! otis says thanks for the comments...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can any decent person look at that face and size and hit him with a rolled up newspaper. How can any decent person hit any living creature.
I know who I would like to hit with a rolled up newspaper


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> Hi! otis says thanks for the comments...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he is sooooo adorable! i just want to hug him









with the chewing, just be persistent and do try the bitter apple spray....and as the others have already said, hitting with newspaper is not a good way to train a puppy, not only is is old fashioned but it's mean


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I'm on laptop adapter #5 since getting Chipper 5 months ago.







That's one of Chipper's favorites. There's an assortment of chews, rubber toys, crackle toys, chewy toys, chenille toys, ball......laying everywhere.


----------



## Jeana (Sep 3, 2006)

> I'm on laptop adapter #5 since getting Chipper 5 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im on cell phone charger #6







Jack also has plenty of bones and teething stuff for dogs.


----------

